# Jellyfish discovered in Manitoba lake



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Interesting article on fresh water jellyfish:
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2010/08/30/mb-jellyfish-lake-manitoba.html


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I just had a dream about finding jellies in the lake! Weird!! lol


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Weird, I just posted this story from the Winnipeg Free Press this morning on the KWAS site. 

Are you from Manitoba or did you stumble across it?

And these would make for an interesting aquarium fish - anyone know if it is possible to keep them?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

that's really cool

i posted it on my facebook


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

ryno1974 said:


> Weird, I just posted this story from the Winnipeg Free Press this morning on the KWAS site.
> 
> Are you from Manitoba or did you stumble across it?
> 
> And these would make for an interesting aquarium fish - anyone know if it is possible to keep them?


I read the CBC online everyday and stumble across different articles. The jellyfish are mainly spotted in August and September. They eat zooplankton. There is some information online. Here's a picture and more of one http://nas.er.usgs.gov/queries/FactSheet.aspx?speciesID=1068


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, actually one of my retired co-worker do diving as a hobby. He told me that he's found lots of these guys all over Canada. But yes, he did say that there is more in Manitoba than anywhere else though. Nothing in lake Ontario (shit water), but a few up north in the smaller lakes. And this was 8 years ago. Most are the size of a toonie though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I find it hilarious that all kinds of people in the article comments are mentioning that they've seen these in ontario lakes, also.

In short, the sad state of affairs is that we have lots of laws in Canada to try to protect wildlife biodiversity and keep non-native species out. But these laws are largely as effective as those "warnings" on cigarette packages, and ID-under-25 laws are effective at stopping teens from getting drunk. Ie, Not at all.

W


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Hmm.. more deep fried jellyfish for all? Didn't Cid's sig ask for calimari?  I don't eat that stuff so I can't remember if it's otopcus/squid/jellyfish that makes calimari.

I'm curious is there anything in our waters that eat those jellyfish? I remember seeing the news about the parent and her kids talking about the kids getting I think stung by the jellyfish and she kept a jellyfish in a jar as proof as she thouight people would not believe her given our cold climate and such up here.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Calamari is squid.. and its YUM!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I like calamari too, but absolutely die for crab legs at the mandarin lol.

A co-worker and her b/f found a school of small freshwater jellyfish in a nothern ontario lake approx 4 years ago while fishing. They managed to get one and take it to the ministry - it was already old news to the ministry at the time so they made no fuss. They didn't appear to be harming or impacting other species at the time but I'll bet that'd take more detailed and longterm studying.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I saw some in September in Lake Muskoka.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

characinfan said:


> I saw some in September in Lake Muskoka.


Next time, maybe you can catch a bunch of them and sell in GTAA for $5 each


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

So nothing native will nom nom on those jellyfish?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

http://nas.er.usgs.gov/queries/FactSheet.aspx?speciesID=1068

(It's a US site but there have been sightings of these jellyfish in Ontario from the 1980s).


----------



## Jynx (Oct 26, 2010)

Hm, strange.

I never saw any of these or even heard of these when I lived next to Lake Simcoe (Barrie/Orillia).


----------

